# Mantua Fishing Report!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Good times to be had at Mantua Right now! I fished from the shore for only a few hours and caught 7 largemouth. It's such beatiful place to fish. Here is a link to the map of where I fished, and what baits I used to catch some chunkers like this: http://www.krakenbass.com/mantua-reservoir-fishing-report/


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Sweet report. Mantua is a great largemouth fishery.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

please don't tell me you stuck your tongue down that poor fishes mouth! :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome report. Does anyone here fish for bucketmouths with top water baits or buzzing spinner baits


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

You can find some great topwater action in the fall, and early summer. I've done well on topwaters on this lake. In the summer early morning, and late evening will also catch a couple.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kraken Bass said:


> You can find some great topwater action in the fall, and early summer. I've done well on topwaters on this lake. In the summer early morning, and late evening will also catch a couple.


Awesome thanks...I love topwater fishing. Some of my topwater baits were my grandfathers and are over 80 years old. Some of them are no longer made. I have two that have always been killers but there is nothing like them on the market and hasn't been for 40+ years...scared as heck to lose them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

went up sat morning early. launched the boat and went looking for some gills for the kiddies. nada. not even a bite. just drowning worms. went several fav locations. not there yet. only spent a couple hours. no one else seemed to be catching anything either, at least we didnt see anyone rippin em in. very few boats, a few anglers from shore.


----------

